# HT sub, boxing day deals.



## Doug78 (Aug 5, 2008)

Future Shop: Audio: Home Speakers: Velodyne Subwoofer (DSP-12B)

Future Shop: Audio: Home Speakers: Polk Audio 12" Powered Subwoofer (PSW505) - Web Only

The cheaper one i could go with two if i wanted. (reciever capable)

But i like the sounds of velodyne, looking for something to make some noise but not break the bank. The Polk goes on sale in an hour and a half online. So quick replies are appreciated.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Is the Velodyne a 12?

I say build one just because it's nice to have one specific to your needs. Both are nice little subs but you will probably find yourself wanting more power later on.


----------



## Doug78 (Aug 5, 2008)

Id love to build one, ive built 3 boxes for pick ups. Just dont have time anymore. I also had a hard time finding a good budget amp with a decent amount of power.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

The O-audio plate amp is what I have. I think it was like 220 shipped. I realize that still leaves you without the time to build the thing but I'm just trying to give you more options.

What will the sub be used for?


----------



## Doug78 (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies and music at a 50/50 split. Got a pair of Energy C 500s up front, RC mini center and C100 bookshelfs out back. With a yamaha 6160 7.2 reciever. Beyond just be more abnoxious, two would fit really well into my room. Oh any yes the velodyne is a 12. Leaning on one velodyne.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Of the two I would go with the Velodyne but you should consider other options too. I haven't really looked around the market very much because I build mine but I bet there are other good options too.


----------

